# Wick



## andro (14/4/14)

How do u guys put silica wick trougth a new made coil?
Seem impossible to me.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

andro said:


> How do u guys put silica wick through a new made coil?
> Seems impossible to me.



I have no experience with silica but I would guess saturating the tip with a drop of juice and twisting it might do the trick. Otherwise here is a post related to bamboo yarn used as wicks in which @Matthee describes a brilliant technique for threading it through a coil.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bamboo-wick.1147/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

I was about to post that exact link @Reinvanhardt, thats an awesome explanation & description @Matthee posted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (14/4/14)

My best solution is to drip a small drop of juice onto the end of the wick to glue it into a point, that makes threading easier, that is if you are feeding a single wick. If double wick, a bit more tricky, feed a looped piece of kanthal through coil and then loop wick through the looped kanthal and pull through, this method does pose some risk of distorting your coil if the wick is to thick for the coil. Alternatively you need to wind coil directly onto wick before installing.

That's my methods, I am still a noob to building, I am sure there are more experienced builders, with better techniques than mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (14/4/14)

Thanks


----------



## vaalboy (15/4/14)

If I recall @Matthee loops a piece of dental floss around the wick and pulls it through the coil that way. Got to make sure your wick diameter is suitable for your coil diameter though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (15/4/14)

I also use the dental floss method, works like a charm. Just don't try and force the wick through as it will damage your coil, rather take out a strand of silica to make it thinner, you want the wick to fit snug inside the coil but not too tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

